# Training with Pigeons



## HuntMac (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello All!

I am from out of state and was wondering if you could all help me with some regulations for dog training. I can find anywhere on the DWR website that mentions training hunting dogs with feral pigeons. Am I able to train with feral pigeons here in Utah without having them banded like I would with game birds? I am looking at training on public property and private property . Thank you in advance!

- HuntMac


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

No regulations at all that I am aware of for training with pigeons. I've never worried about it before, though.


----------



## HuntMac (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply Izzy. That was my thought but I called the DWR in SLC and the woman kept saying that game birds need to be banded. I told her I understand that but feral pigeons aren't game birds and she just kept quoting the website about game birds. I am going to try another office just to see.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

HuntMac said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Izzy. That was my thought but I called the DWR in SLC and the woman kept saying that game birds need to be banded. I told her I understand that but feral pigeons aren't game birds and she just kept quoting the website about game birds. I am going to try another office just to see.


You could call 20 different offices and get 20 different answers.


----------



## HuntMac (Dec 30, 2015)

Called another office and they said if it isn't in the regulations they aren't regulated and I can do whatever I see fit. Works for me.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I too have been training with them as I got knew dog but I read someplace (have to find it) that inorder to transport them you had to get a certificate from the DWR and a permit if you raise them. Now I understand that the ones you are talking about are a little dumber but if you were asked couldn't they cite you because of a lack of proof? Not sure, just a thought. I just can't imagine this being a big deal to them either way.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

If by feral pigeon you mean your basic vermin pigeon, I believe they are classified as nuisances and are not protected wildlife. It is legal to capture them without a permit if they pose a hazard. As far as using them for dog training, just be mindful of your audience and location. City regulations I suppose may vary, but I think it is sort of like trapping rats.

The rules are online (http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-003.htm), which state:

"(2)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill a house sparrow (Passer domesticus), European starling (Sturnus vulgaris), or domestic pigeon or rock pigeon (Columba livia) when found damaging personal or real property, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, provided:

(i) an attempt to control the birds using non-lethal methods occurs prior to using lethal methods;

(ii) applicable local, state and federal laws are strictly complied with; and

(iii) none of the birds killed, nor their plumage, are sold or offered for sale.

(b) Nuisance birds removed under Subsection (2)(a):

(i) must be taken over the threatened area;

(ii) may not be taken with bait, explosives, or poisons; and

(iii) must be disposed of at a landfill that accepts wildlife carcasses, or burned or incinerated.

(3) A person that takes a nuisance bird pursuant to Subsection (1) shall:

(a) allow any federal warden or state conservation officer unrestricted access over the premises where the birds are killed; and

(b) furnish any information concerning the control operations to the division or federal official upon request.

(4) A person may kill nongame mammals as provided in R657-19"


----------



## HuntMac (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I will carry the bill of sale with me while I train just in case. On another note I went out Monday looking for chukar...no luck not even a track but good exercise for me and the pup. Hopefully I will have another time to come back and find some. Trying to get some time in the field in preparation for a week long trip to AZ for mearns.


----------

